# not even my pet, but i feel terrible.



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Today something horrible happened. i was at my brothers house, just hanging out with the babies as usual. his gf went to go let in the dog... but they couldnt find her. she had gotten out of the yard (shes really little, so under the fence we think). Well, normally she gets scared and just cowers behind a bush in the front or the nextdoor neighbours yard, but not this time. She found her way to a neighbours pool (behind them and over one), and, well, didnt make it out.

Luckily for me I didnt see her... i couldnt bear it, i would have nightmares. I still may anyway. But, it was just so sad... 

it leaves me confused too, because i thought dogs swam by instinct...

I just wish i could have given her one last session of lovin's. she was so cute and desprate for attention (the babies take up all the time now, and she basically lived in the basement). Of course nobody knew, but i just wish i could have said goodbye, or seen her today to know she got some love before.......


i jsut cant imagine how scared she must have been. i hope to god that the people living there didnt see her and just not do anything... id have to wring their necks. i cant know though, but i hope not!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That is so sad. Alot of dogs have to be shown how to swim, so its not really instictual. Also, its likely she could swim, but couldn't get out, tired and drowned that way. 

Run free at the bridge little dog.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to learn this.  I can't imagine their pain. I believe that all dogs can swim, so I can only guess that she might have worn herself out trying to get out...or that she had a heart attack. I pray that she didn't suffer. Bless the family and may the angels open their arms to this little dog. I'm sure he'll be reunited with his family some day.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i hope she didnt suffer too. ive been trying not to talk about the technicals though.

Her name is Maggie... shes a pomeranean (sp?). im thinking maybe since shes so little she couldnt reach her way out, or jump because it was water....  

i just really really hope she didnt suffer


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor Maggie.  
She's across the bridge now getting lots of lovin and play from my old dog Cuddles. 
She probably just wore herself out trying to get out unless they had a solar blanket or something on top...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

well, my brother had the lovely task of getting her out of the pool (he had no attachment, so it was easiest for him to). but he said it wasnt as bad as he thought.

it would have been nice if her daddy could have seen her first too. he lives hours away, and was due to visit next month.... maggie just looses her little mind, and excited puppy pees....

i hope like people, she can be with him, although not physically.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

why is it worse at night? My mind seems to think about it more at night, even tho im busy talking to people and on the internet....


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry this happen. *HUGS*



Claiken said:


> why is it worse at night? My mind seems to think about it more at night, even tho im busy talking to people and on the internet....


 I lost my hamster 'Daisy' and it always seems harder for me at night. I guess it's because at night is when you settle down and relax and then you think...and think.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Megan1216 said:


> I'm so sorry this happen. *HUGS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... your probably right. Even though logically i know that it was nobodys fault (except maybe people not fixing their fences).. i just feel like what if i went and looked too, and could have found her before anything happened, or before she snuck away that far... (well, it wasnt far, but when your a little dog a yard is alot bigger). I wish whoever lives there would have heard a splash, went to look, and got her out before. Or, i wish they didnt have holes in their fence/an insecure fence. 

What if that was a child that crawled under the fence (and definately can not swim by instinct)? Theyd probably be alot more inclined to get their fence fixed... 

my brothers fence has a hole too, but he doesnt have a pool. I thnk if you have a pool your responcible to make sure nothing like this can happen, right?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, it's their duty to protect others from an attractive nuisance. However, since the poor little dog was off her leash, there's not much you can do.  I hope this was a wake up call for the neighbors. It could have been a child. This is tragic enough. Both the neighbors and your brother will have to fix their fences. I know your brother's heart must be broken.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

actually, if i remember right, they had one of those screw in the ground ones, and somehow all 5 pounds of her managed to pull it out, so they just didnt bother. It was a completely fenced in yard though, minus the holes... so technically they didnt really need one.

his gf actually feels worst... she was the one who let her out, and left her out for a while since it was a nice day, thought the fresh air would do her some good (compared to living in a basement id prefer it too). 


i just cant even know what im gonna go when something happens to one of my pets.... this wasnt even mine and im heartbroken.... ill probably bawl for days. luckily theyre all young so if all goes well i dont have to find out for a long while! *touching wood*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand. It's very painful. Time will help everyone, but pets are never forgotten. They stay in your heart your whole life.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sorry that I am late to offering you my support. It really is so hard when an accident happens because you have all the "what if's". 

I just want to let you know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers, and that I hope things get easier for you soon.


----------

